# What is needed for better maintained equipment and on time Amtrak service?



## MIrailfan (Aug 12, 2022)

I am adding a poll and encourage discussion.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Aug 13, 2022)

I voted all of the above. In the "other" category, I would add better management and more training for the on board service personnel. Returning a Chief of On-Board Service would be helpful as well.


----------



## Cal (Aug 13, 2022)

Dakota 400 said:


> I voted all of the above. In the "other" category, I would add better management and more training for the on board service personnel. Returning a Chief of On-Board Service would be helpful as well.


How would those help with on time service and reliable equipment?


----------



## n3rdg1rl (Aug 14, 2022)

Better management would lead to better use of resources, be it manpower or material.
The other two would help with guest experience on Amtrak. That may not help directly with maintenance issues or delays, but people are less likely to have a "never again" attitude if the people they interact with that are representing Amtrak are helpful, informative, and understanding from the get go!


----------



## west point (Aug 14, 2022)

This problem of equipment maintenance goes back to October 1, 2021. The funds on that day were available for the new fisical yeaaaaaar (FY). The FY funds should have had Amtrak immediately start hiring for additional maintenance personnel. As well T&E and OBS. Amtrak's open job site is still showing as of now some very important job openings. Here is an example from Friday Aug12 job openings. Draw your own conclusions.


Matches:
Foreman III - 90266889 - Los Angeles - Los Angeles, California, US, 90021
High Speed Electrician Technician - 90011038 - Washington - Sign On Bonus Available - Washington, District of Columbia, US, 20018
Electrician - Rensselear, NY - Rensselaer, New York
Electrician Journeyman- 90103739 - Seattle (Sign-on bonus available) - Seattle, Washington, US, 98134
Electrician Journeyman - 90102835 - Seattle (Sign-on bonus available) - Seattle, Washington, US, 98134
High Speed Electrician Technician - 90288110 - Boston - Boston, Massachusetts, US, 02118
Electrician Journeyman - 90054313 - Rensselaer - Rensselaer, New York, US, 12144
Machinist Journeyman - 90336723 - Washington - Washington, District of Columbia, US, 20018
Sheetmetal Worker - 90336708 - Washington - Washington, District of Columbia, US, 20018
Coach Cleaner - 90105574 - Long Island City - Long Island City, New York, US, 11101


Remember to forward these jobs to any of your friends who might have interest in any of these positions.

If you want to see full list of job openings click on the link below. Note 185 openings on additional pages.






Engineering & Mechanical: Careers at Amtrak


Engineering & Mechanical Jobs




careers.amtrak.com


----------



## Amtrakfflyer (Aug 14, 2022)

Although the above is all corridors NEC, SEA and LAX there are listings for Beech, Chicago and Miami if you dig deeper thankfully.


----------



## PaTrainFan (Aug 14, 2022)

Amtrakfflyer said:


> Although the above is all corridors NEC, SEA and LAX there are listings for Beech, Chicago and Miami if you dig deeper thankfully.


 And I see only five jobs at Beech Grove, with only two of those looking like front line trades. One would think this where the biggest help is needed.


----------

